# Caprice A-arms and spindles on a G-body



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm trying to get a total extension of 2 inches on the uppers on a Cutlass, using Caprice arms and spindles. Like the topic title says, I have the uppers and spindles off a Caprice. Questions is, do I extend the A-arms out more, or just wrap them and throw them on along with the spindles? :dunno: I keep on reading on extended Cadillac and Caprice A-arms on here and don't want to get the arms all finished up, and the stock length on Caprice arms to be too short. Here's the look I'm after:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i think the caprice arms are good for an inch and the spindles are good fo 1/2 inch and then if you remove the shims it should be right around 2" total but im not 100% on that


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2008, 12:41 PM~11205865
> *i think the caprice arms are good for an inch and the spindles are good fo 1/2 inch and then if you remove the shims it should be right around 2" total but im not 100% on that
> *


yea, i think your more like about 83%


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2008, 09:41 AM~11205865
> *i think the caprice arms are good for an inch and the spindles are good fo 1/2 inch and then if you remove the shims it should be right around 2" total but im not 100% on that
> *


I've been told that Carpice arms and spindles give you about 1.5 out and 1.5 up. :dunno: 

Anyone have front pics of a G-body with stock length Caprice or Caddy arms and Caprice spindles? :dunno: I want to see what that looks like.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 29 2008, 09:42 AM~11205883
> *yea, i think your more like about 83%
> *


So will the Caprice setup, unextended, give me the stance of that Regal I posted? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jul 29 2008, 11:45 AM~11205909
> *So will the Caprice setup, unextended, give me the stance of that Regal I posted? :dunno:
> *


something ur just gonna have to bolt on. i know the caddy and caprice arms are 1 inches longer than a g body to start off with, but u still have to use the g body a arm bar and shorten up the caprice or caddy ears to fit.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 10:42 AM~11206422
> *something ur just gonna have to bolt on.  i know the caddy and caprice arms are 1 inches longer than a g body to start off with,  but u still have to use the g body a arm bar and shorten up the caprice or caddy ears to fit.
> *


I understand that, I guess I'll have to look at some pictures to decide what I want to do. Anyone have front end shots of a G-body with stock length Caddy or Caprice arms and spindles? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jul 29 2008, 12:55 PM~11206533
> *I understand that, I guess I'll have to look at some pictures to decide what I want to do. Anyone have front end shots of a G-body with stock length Caddy or Caprice arms and spindles? :dunno:
> *


u also have to take into account to that the time of the picture takin of the car u posted plus anyone elses car of how much or how little coil they put in. cuz a car with a good amount of coil that u see freshly installed may have the look u want but once they break in the car will settle down. or if the car is at the look u want with a fresh set of cut turns on the coils and then when the coils settle the car may be further down than what u r after as well.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHATS THE PURPOSE ON USING THE CAPRICE PARTS ON G BODYS


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

some people think they look better and are easier to mod for g body than cutting and extending g body arms. I agree with the first,not the 2nd tho


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 29 2008, 06:15 PM~11210135
> *some people think they look better and are easier to mod for g body than cutting and extending g body arms. I agree with the first,not the 2nd tho
> *


SO ITS REALLY JUST THE PREFERENCE IN PEOPLE HUH


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

that's how i ran PINKY, stock length caprice uppers and caprice spindles, heres the best pic i had of a front shot :biggrin:


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 29 2008, 06:05 PM~11210061
> *WHATS THE PURPOSE ON USING THE CAPRICE PARTS ON G BODYS
> *


The Caprice spindles will give the ability toput more coil on the front end. It will also give the ability to lock up a little higher. The last and final thing that never gets mentioned is that it makes the upper a-arm and the lower a-arm more parallel for a more consistant stance whether low or locked up. If you go out and look at the a-arms of a g-body without the caprice spindle, you will notice that the upper will be more verticle while the lower will be more horizontal. This is more noticable when the car is locked up.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*shrink the belly 3/4's of an inch, 1 1/4 extension on stock g-body arms, caprice/caddy spindles, and your ready to rock! unstoppable combo. work well on a 45"-90+" g body car  *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the input, I think I know what I'm gonna do.  :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 29 2008, 06:19 PM~11210513
> *that's how i ran PINKY, stock length caprice uppers and caprice spindles, heres the best pic i had of a front shot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Stretched/shrinked frame? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

extend the caprice arm1.5" to 2" , no need for a shrunk belly


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 29 2008, 07:15 PM~11210135
> *some people think they look better and are easier to mod for g body than cutting and extending g body arms. I agree with the first,not the 2nd tho
> *



still dont know why people would think its easier to do the caprice or caddy a arms since u still have to cut the ears off and shrink them inwards to fit the stock g body a arm bar to bolt them back into place. but everyone likes doing things differently


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jul 29 2008, 08:24 PM~11210560
> *The Caprice spindles will give the ability toput more coil on the front end. It will also give the ability to lock up a little higher. The last and final thing that never gets mentioned is that it makes the upper a-arm and the lower a-arm more parallel for a more consistant stance whether low or locked up. If you go out and look at the a-arms of a g-body without the caprice spindle, you will notice that the upper will be more verticle while the lower will be more horizontal. This is more noticable when the car is locked up.
> *



ya but if ur doing one for hopping, the higher lock up in the front means less inches on the stick cuz the front suspension hangs further down than the stock g body suspension


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 10:44 PM~11212610
> *still dont know why people would think its easier to do the caprice or caddy a arms since u still have to cut the ears off and shrink them inwards to fit the stock g body a arm bar to bolt them back into place.  but everyone likes doing things differently
> *


WHAT EARS? ALL YUU DO IS CUT THE CENTER OUT ON THE CAPRICE ARM SHRINK IT PLATE AND INSTALL NEW BUSHINGS,,,
MINE WERE OFF A 91 CAPRICE,AND THATS ALL I DID,,I NOTICED SOME CADDI'S HAVE DOUBLE EARS SO YOU HAVE TO CUT THOSE OUT,,,I DUNNO :dunno:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a booty shot,,i thought we figured this out in your old topic homie??


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I would leave it just the way it is. Think about future plans. If you do it to this one, what will the new frame look like?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Jul 30 2008, 01:12 AM~11213277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make a good point, I thought about that yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

you cant go wrong with just caprice arms,,you also gain approx. 1-1/2 of heighth, the spindles will also give you more height,,,why so much lock up ????


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

what year caprice do these spindles come off of?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

BIG TONE HAD SOME, WE SLAPPED SOME CAPRICES ON A CUTLASS WITH A 1 1/2 EXTENSION, CRAZY LOOKING IN PERSON AND THE WEIRD THING IS THE SPRINGS ARENT EVEN BROKE IN


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 11:44 AM~11576779
> *what year caprice do these spindles come off of?
> *


mid 80's to early 90's caprices. I believe it is like 84-92 or something like that.......but I am sure someone will know the exact years.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 11:44 AM~11576779
> *what year caprice do these spindles come off of?
> *


Mine came off a '90 Caprice, and it it looks good! Got the front end put together. Thanks again, everyone! :wave:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good homie. hoping to try this out very soon..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 02:57 PM~11578357
> *looks good homie. hoping to try this out very soon..
> *


Thanks, bro. Don't quote me on this, but as far as I am aware, you can get some off a '77-'95 or '96 Caprice, what ever was the last year they made the Caprice. You can also get them off Caddys, but don't use the Caddy spindle....oops, you asked about spindles, not A-arms :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 11 2008, 02:00 PM~11578376
> *Thanks, bro. Don't quote me on this, but as far as I am aware, you can get some off a '77-'95 or '96 Caprice, what ever was the last year they made the Caprice. You can also get them off Caddys, but don't use the Caddy spindle....oops, you asked about spindles, not A-arms :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah i have some caddy arms but dont like the way it sits.wanna add some spindles for a little bit more.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

get the spindles and brakes from a BOX chevy not a bubble,the bubbles have a larger bolt pattern for the wheels and they also have a good chance of getting the bigger brakes which will need to be ground down to fit a 13 rim


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:49 PM~11578832
> *get the spindles and brakes from a BOX chevy not a bubble,the bubbles have a larger bolt pattern for the wheels and they also have a good chance of getting the bigger brakes which will need to be ground down to fit a 13 rim
> *


thanks homie i appreciate the help.


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

caprice spindles, and caprice arms with one inch extention..........way to much but looks gangster.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

what do you need to do to the ears to make them fit? just grind em down a little?


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 05:58 PM~11578916
> *what do you need to do to the ears to make them fit? just grind em down a little?
> *


dont have to do anything to the ears


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:49 PM~11578832
> *get the spindles and brakes from a BOX chevy not a bubble,the bubbles have a larger bolt pattern for the wheels and they also have a good chance of getting the bigger brakes which will need to be ground down to fit a 13 rim
> *


True, I fucked up. One of my A-arms came off a '95 Caprice because one of the '90 Caprice A-arms was bent. Both of my spindles did come off the '90 Caprice, though. So Yeah, spindles should come off a box Chevy, savageloc24.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 03:58 PM~11578916
> *what do you need to do to the ears to make them fit? just grind em down a little?
> *


You're gonna have to cut the middle out, bring the sides in a little, weld the 1/4 plate on the tops and then push the ears out a little to get them straightened out a little. I cut a little on the tops of the A-arms by the ears so I can push the ears out a little. I pused the ears out using a Porta Power  . Oh and you'll need your stock A-arm shaft. Didn't you say you already had the A-arms? :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24+Sep 11 2008, 06:58 PM~11578916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i should have mentioned that the arms are all the same for caddy and caprice


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 11 2008, 04:38 PM~11579228
> *gotta cut the top of the arms and pull the ears in a little
> *


I pulled the sides in and then pushed the ears out so that the bushing holes would be as straight as possible.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 11 2008, 03:37 PM~11579225
> *You're gonna have to cut the middle out, bring the sides in a little, weld the 1/4 plate on the tops and then push the ears out a little to get them straightened out a little. I cut a little on the tops of the A-arms by the ears so I can push the ears out a little. I pused the ears out using a Porta Power  . Oh and you'll need your stock A-arm shaft. Didn't you say you already had the A-arms? :dunno:
> *


haha yeah i didnt put them on though so i was just curious of the process.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

do i need the caprice brakes as well or can i just use the stock gbody brakes?


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 10:41 PM~11583311
> *do i need the caprice brakes as well or can i just use the stock gbody brakes?
> *


 you can not use g body calipers on caprice spindles. the calipers of the g-body are alot smaller than the caprice calipers here are pic of my cutlass with caprice spindles and g-body uppers extended 1 1/2" with 4 1/2 ton coils 
























these pics are of the car dropped all the way also coils are not broke in


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

so just to be short and simple i can use all this info u guys are saying about the g bodys on my s 10 correct?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 12 2008, 08:03 AM~11584222
> *so just to be short and simple i can use all this info u guys are saying about the g bodys on my s 10 correct?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Great conversion, but not if you are looking to gain inches on the stick...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 12 2008, 10:56 AM~11584505
> *Great conversion, but not if you are looking to gain inches on the stick...
> *


true,being that the wheels hang down so much further than before the swap


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 11 2008, 11:41 PM~11583311
> *do i need the caprice brakes as well or can i just use the stock gbody brakes?
> *


You'll use everything off the Caprice. Spindles, upper A-arms, rotors, calipers and brake hoses.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the help everyone..


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Sep 12 2008, 04:01 AM~11583771
> *you can not use g body calipers on caprice spindles. the calipers of the g-body are alot smaller than the caprice calipers here are pic of my cutlass with caprice spindles and g-body uppers extended 1 1/2" with 4 1/2 ton coils
> 
> 
> ...


same here homie :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Sep 11 2008, 03:56 PM~11578895
> *caprice spindles, and caprice arms with one inch extention..........way to much but looks gangster.
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the batterie at :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 12 2008, 10:50 AM~11585640
> *wheres the batterie at  :dunno:
> *


Probably same place mine is at! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 12 2008, 12:09 PM~11586224
> *Probably same place mine is at!  :biggrin:
> *


Look at the right hand side of the trunk.


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 12 2008, 12:10 PM~11586236
> *Look at the right hand side of the trunk.
> *


yeah thats what i thought


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 12 2008, 01:06 PM~11586710
> *yeah thats what i thought
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 12 2008, 12:41 PM~11586978
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 is this legal for hop rules?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 12:54 PM~11587087
> *:0 is this legal for hop rules?
> *


the battery relocation i meant lol..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 01:54 PM~11587087
> *:0 is this legal for hop rules?
> *


Hop rules? Who's hop rules? :dunno: If you are talking about LRM, I don't care about them and don't really plan on hopping on them big shows anyways. If you are talking about the smaller local shows, all I ever hear and read is that they are worried about that 34-37 inch rear lock up for what I am shooting for, so that is that in my book.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 12 2008, 02:12 PM~11587668
> *Hop rules? Who's hop rules? :dunno: If you are talking about LRM, I don't care about them and don't really plan on hopping on them big shows anyways. If you are talking about the smaller local shows, all I ever hear and read is that they are worried about that 34-37 inch rear lock up for what I am shooting for, so that is that in my book.
> *


nice homie. ill have to look into it. i dont think i have any room back there anyways lol.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 03:16 PM~11587704
> *nice homie. ill have to look into it. i dont think i have any room back there anyways lol.
> *


Believe me, you do. I have 14 batteries, plus my starter battery in the trunk of the black Cutlass I posted.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 12 2008, 02:32 PM~11587836
> *Believe me, you do. I have 14 batteries, plus my starter battery in the trunk of the black Cutlass I posted.
> *


damn. lol im gonna have to try this out after i do the spindle swap.. how much lift is it gonna give me with just the spindles? gonna switch to some gbody extendeds..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 03:35 PM~11587873
> *damn. lol im gonna have to try this out after i do the spindle swap.. how much lift is it gonna give me with just the spindles? gonna switch to some gbody extendeds..
> *


I've been told on here that it will give you another 1.5 inches. I still don't know on mine because the pumps aren't plumbed and wired yet. Hey, when you get a chance, can you post up a fullsize pic of your avitar? How high is the rear bumper on the lock up on your Regal? What size strokes are you running? Did you do the drop down mounts for the upper trailing arms? :dunno:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

im not sure on the lockup..i have never measured it. im runnin 20" cylinders in the back with a full stack and 5"drop mounts..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 03:43 PM~11587927
> *im not sure on the lockup..i have never measured it. im runnin 20" cylinders in the back with a full stack and 5"drop mounts..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!  :thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 12 2008, 02:45 PM~11587942
> *Nice!   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is a different look..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 03:47 PM~11587963
> *here is a different look..
> 
> 
> ...


  Never had a problem with the shafts bending? Does it hit a good 3? :dunno:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 12 2008, 02:48 PM~11587974
> * Never had a problem with the shafts bending? Does it hit a good 3? :dunno:
> *



no problem with bent shafts. and as far as a 3 wheel... :0 :thumbsup: i dont have any pics but i will get some here soon. when i drop the motor in.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 03:50 PM~11587990
> *no problem with bent shafts. and as far as a 3 wheel... :0  :thumbsup: i dont have any pics but i will get some here soon. when i drop the motor in.
> *


  :thumbsup: I'm gonna chain my rear end down, though.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

With all the work that it takes to put caprice Arms on a G-body, why do it at all?Honestly, how id it better than extending stock g- body arms?


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 12 2008, 12:50 PM~11585640
> *wheres the batterie at  :dunno:
> *


in the trunk


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jul 29 2008, 11:44 AM~11205894
> *I've been told that Carpice arms and spindles give you about 1.5 out and 1.5 up. :dunno:
> 
> Anyone have front pics of a G-body with stock length Caprice or Caddy arms and Caprice spindles? :dunno: I want to see what that looks like.
> *




























Caprice arms stock length and caddy spindles


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

^^damn homie that looks good^^


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 12 2008, 09:54 PM~11590228
> *^^damn homie that looks good^^
> *


Thanks!!! Now if somebody will just buy it and fix it! LOL


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Sep 12 2008, 07:57 PM~11590251
> *Thanks!!!  Now if somebody will just buy it and fix it! LOL
> *


haha yeah i know how you feel. i wish someone would buy this damn thing lol


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

well i started the swap today... dont have the new spindles yet but i figured if i rip it apart it will motivate me to get it back together..

will the 11" brakes work for 14's? or just 13's?










getting rid of these arms for a set of 1.5" extended arms.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

THIS WAS A CADDY SWAP....JUST THOUGHT I'D MENTION THAT THE CADDY ROTORS HAVE A DIFERENT BOLT PATTERN....ORIGINAL SPARE WONT FIT...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 13 2008, 10:14 PM~11596575
> *well i started the swap today... dont have the new spindles yet but i figured if i rip it apart it will motivate me to get it back together..
> 
> will the 11" brakes work for 14's? or just 13's?
> ...


If you go with a Caprice set up, you'll be good to go with 13's or 14's.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 14 2008, 07:19 AM~11598176
> *If you go with a Caprice set up, you'll be good to go with 13's or 14's.
> *


alright thanks homie! :biggrin: just had to make sure..lol


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

well still no luck on the spindles... i guess i should have waited til i got them to tear it apart lol...


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> well still no luck on the spindles... i guess i should have waited til i got them to tear it apart lol...
> 
> pm big tony i got my spindles from him. the last time i called budget auto wrecking they had a set for 80 bucks heres their # 253-852-6363 oh yeah it was about a month ago.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> > well still no luck on the spindles... i guess i should have waited til i got them to tear it apart lol...
> >
> > pm big tony i got my spindles from him. the last time i called budget auto wrecking they had a set for 80 bucks heres their # 253-852-6363 oh yeah it was about a month ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 15 2008, 12:29 AM~11604352
> *well still no luck on the spindles... i guess i should have waited til i got them to tear it apart lol...
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: I've learned this the hard way. Any luck? :dunno: Pics? :dunno:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

just want to get something straight, if I swapped my stock g-body spindles and 1" ext arms for caprice spindles and stock caprice arms, will my car sit the same with the same coil when dumped, or higher/lower?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

AndrewH Posted Today, 08:53 PM 
just want to get something straight, if I swapped my stock g-body spindles and 1" ext arms for caprice spindles and stock caprice arms, will my car sit the same with the same coil when dumped, or higher/lowered


IT SHOULD HOMIE , THE FULL SIZE ARM;S ARE ONE 1'' LONGER THEN G-BODY
AND HAVE BETTER OFFSET FOR BALL JOINT. THE SPINDLES SHOULD GIVE YOU MORE TRAVEL...... :0


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

im for sure gonna do this when i get to point on mine


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

ANY LUCK ON THE SPINDLES HOMIE??????????? IF NOT I GOT A SPOT HERE IN TRI-TOWN THAT SHOULD HAVE A SET........ :biggrin: :0


----------



## 1Low88 (Jun 30, 2010)

*stock a arms*

I have a 1978 monte carlo, I want lock up a bit higher, and very min camber, (very illegal here) can I use spindals from a caprice or my box delta 88, and stock gbody uppers and lowers with no issues? ie. steering?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

You can do that but you still need the longer brake hose. Everything else should be ok.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH 626364 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm gonna try caprice spindles on my v8 cutty when I gas hop it some times I hit the cross member so hopefully that 1"1/2 will keep it off the street car is doing around 36" on old 4.5 need some new coils thinking bbc or black magic new coils


----------

